# Under Propane Underbelly



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Took a tip from Fulminator and added corrugated plastic under the propane tanks so that the cover wont come undone from the air getting under it.
Everytime I get to our destination or a gas station I have to put the rubber latches back on and shift the cover. Hopefully not anymore.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

jasonrebecca said:


> Took a tip from Fulminator and added corrugated plastic under the propane tanks so that the cover wont come undone from the air getting under it.
> Everytime I get to our destination or a gas station I have to put the rubber latches back on and shift the cover. Hopefully not anymore.


Looks good! Where did you get the corrugated plastic?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool. Where do you get that stuff??? I assume you drilled some holes in the frame and screwed it up. That would probally keep the birds out of thier too. I have a few that think the top of propane tanks make for a nice nest.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Got an 8'x4' sheet for $18 from a local sign supply store.
Yes, I bought self tapping screws used for metal roofing, they have a rubber washer.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just make sure you don't seal it tight because LP is heavier than air and will settle if there is a leak.

There is a reason that they aren't enclosed from factory......

Steve


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Yup, looks pretty similar to the one I did. Good job. About the only differences are that mine is on top of the cross members and I just poked holes through the plastic sheet with an awl and tied it down with UV resistant zip ties. The pictures don't show it but I also put a cap on the front that mates to the front of the propane cover.

Thread with pics.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Just make sure you don't seal it tight because LP is heavier than air and will settle if there is a leak.
> 
> There is a reason that they aren't enclosed from factory......
> 
> Steve


Good safety reminder


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It's still completely open on the side towards the trailer.


----------

